# NOKTURNAL & AZTECAS CAR CLUBS ∙



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WE LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON SATURDAY JUNE 2, 2007 FOR NOKTURNAL'S & AZTECAS CAR CLUBS 1ST ANNUAL SUMMER TIME SHOW & SHINE BBQ. WITH LOTS OF FUN FOR ALL THE FAMILY. WITH PARKING FOR 100+ CARS TO COME SHOW YOUR NICE RIDES AND PLENTY OF PARKING FOR ALL EXPECTATORS. COME HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY SOME GOOD FOOD, DRINKS AND GAMES FOR ALL. THIS EVENT WILL BE TAKEN PLACE AT THE "WOODWARD PARK"IN MATECA, CALIFORNIA, HOPE YOU CAN JOIN US. ON BEHALF OF BOTH CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!! NEVER TO EARLY TO PLAN FOR THE SUMMER EVENTS. MAKE SURE YOU MARK YOU CALENDARS FOR THIS ONE, YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm Jaime u r keeping busy homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Aztecas & Nokturnal Car Clubs doing big things in 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 13 2007, 12:21 AM~6976001
> *dammmmmmmmm Jaime u r keeping busy homie  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW IT IS, WE HAVE TO KEEP BUSY, SPREAD THE WORD! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up jaime, sounds like a fun time, ill be there.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

u guys going to dub march 18th, i debating on dub or streetlow


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

wut's up ROB!!!! talked 2 Chino and Andrew!!!! were all set to be there!!!! me and Chino are going 2 bring our 51's!!!!!!!! u know!!!!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 15 2007, 05:49 AM~6990507
> *wut's up ROB!!!! talked 2 Chino and Andrew!!!! were all set to be there!!!! me and Chino are going 2 bring our 51's!!!!!!!! u know!!!!!!!
> *


Ah hell yeah Homie!!!! Can't wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

NEW PAGE


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 15 2007, 04:59 PM~6995561
> *Ah hell yeah Homie!!!! Can't wait!!  :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT BRING A FEW SURPRISES!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 17 2007, 12:04 PM~7012724
> *I MIGHT BRING A FEW SURPRISES!!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Homie!!! :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE A HOP?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

what's up....
:wave: 


TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

**********ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS COME JOIN US IN OUR FIRST EVER NOKTURNAL AND AZTECAS BBQ!!!!!!!!! SEE U THERE..............


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 19 2007, 12:44 AM~7027766
> ***********ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS COME JOIN US IN OUR FIRST EVER NOKTURNAL AND AZTECAS BBQ!!!!!!!!! SEE U THERE..............
> *


did someone say BBQ?????? sup Jaime???


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

YOU GOT IT A BBQ AND SHOW FOR ALL THE FAMILY THERE WILL BE JUMPERS AND GAMES FOR ALL DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS. RAFFELS AND MANY MORE ACTIVITIES OH, AND DON'T FORGET GIRLS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 19 2007, 06:24 PM~7035231
> *YOU GOT IT A BBQ AND SHOW FOR ALL THE FAMILY THERE WILL BE JUMPERS AND GAMES FOR ALL DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS. RAFFELS AND MANY MORE ACTIVITIES OH, AND DON'T FORGET GIRLS :0  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait! :biggrin: It's gonna B off tha hook!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 19 2007, 07:24 PM~7035231
> *YOU GOT IT A BBQ AND SHOW FOR ALL THE FAMILY THERE WILL BE JUMPERS AND GAMES FOR ALL DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS. RAFFELS AND MANY MORE ACTIVITIES OH, AND DON'T FORGET GIRLS :0  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE A HOP?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 19 2007, 07:06 PM~7035526
> *SO YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE A HOP?
> *


As of now we have no hop. The park that is letting us do the picnik is a new park and we dont want to leave it in bad terms. Just in case someone breaks something and end up messing up the new asphalt. But i have heard that there might be a different place where a hop can happen on the same date not to far from the park. I can find out and keep you guys posted......


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

we should be there :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 18 2007, 11:47 PM~7027796
> *did someone say BBQ?????? sup Jaime???
> *


NOT MUCH TORO! WHAT CRACKIN WITH YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 15 2007, 03:02 AM~6990281
> *whats up jaime, sounds like a fun time, ill be there.
> *


YOU KNOW HOW IT IS. DUB WILL DO FOR ME & MY CREW.


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

WE LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US ON SATURDAY JUNE 2, 2007 FOR NOKTURNAL'S & AZTECAS CAR CLUBS 1ST ANNUAL SUMMER TIME SHOW & SHINE BBQ. WITH LOTS OF FUN FOR ALL THE FAMILY. WITH PARKING FOR 100+ CARS TO COME SHOW YOUR NICE RIDES AND PLENTY OF PARKING FOR ALL EXPECTATORS. COME HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY SOME GOOD FOOD, DRINKS AND GAMES FOR ALL. THIS EVENT WILL BE TAKEN PLACE AT THE "WOODWORTH PARK"IN MATECA, CALIFORNIA, WE WILL POST UP OUR FLYER SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS HOPE YOU CAN JOIN US. ON BEHALF OF BOTH CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!! NEVER TO EARLY TO PLAN FOR THE SUMMER EVENTS. MAKE SURE YOU MARK YOU CALENDARS FOR THIS ONE, YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

TTT....


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 831NoKtUrNaL831 (Jan 11, 2007)

MR UMPA LOCS WILL BE THERE WIT THE 831 BOYS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 831NoKtUrNaL831_@Jan 31 2007, 07:21 PM~7142819
> *MR UMPA LOCS WILL BE THERE WIT THE 831 BOYS
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:dunno: I'm not finding *"Wood worth*" Park! Do you mean "*woodfield Park *in Lathrop? I'm just not finding that park any where in Manteca! The dates on our calander though. Uh oh I just checked our calander and thats the same day as our Modesto chapters 10 year anniversary, oh well good luck guys with your bbq.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2007, 07:35 AM~7217473
> *:dunno: I'm not finding "Wood worth" Park! Do you mean "woodfield Park in Lathrop? I'm just not finding that park any where in Manteca! The dates on our calander though. Uh oh I just checked our calander and thats the same day as our Modesto chapters 10 year anniversary, oh well good luck guys with your bbq.
> *


its a new park in Manteca off of Main st. the park is pretty new


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

right on guys sounds like its going to be a good turn out


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 12 2007, 01:06 AM~7237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Feb 14 2007, 12:53 PM~7260821
> *TTT
> *


TTMFT FOR DA HOMIE'S FROM DA EAST BAY!!!!! 
AINT NO GIRL SCOUT COOKIES IN THESE 2 CLUBS RIGHT HERE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WE WILL BE THERE BACKING UP THE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i hope to be able to make it out and represent and support my friends


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 21 2007, 11:25 PM~7323707
> *i hope to be able to make it out and represent and support my friends
> *


AND U KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 26 2007, 10:06 PM~7360967
> *AND U KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
> *


damn right


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

wuz up FAMILIA~....WE'LL BE THERE REPRESENTING THE "BIG A" EAST BAY AND BOMB SQUAD STYLE!









:biggrin: C-ya! :biggrin: 


Ritchie!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 12 2007, 01:06 AM~7237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be there baby, nok style with our fam.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT





> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 12 2007, 01:06 AM~7237577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Mar 12 2007, 09:06 AM~7461056
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Mar 12 2007, 09:06 AM~7461056
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thats the same day as our All Chapter picnic, but its on the way to Modesto so we may come through. Also I dont mean to side bust but here are two more shows we need representation from all clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7481077
> *Thats the same day as our All Chapter picnic, but its on the way to Modesto so we may come through. Also I dont mean to side bust but here are two more shows we need representation from all clubs :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


for sure we all need to represent i should be able to make it to those show my car should be done by then


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT 


We have the flyers all printed expect to get some at the Monterey show this weekend there should be a few members handing them out....



HOT OFF THE PRESSES


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Mar 12 2007, 09:06 AM~7461056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 19 2007, 03:04 PM~7508611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

3 MORE MONTHS TO GO.... SEE U ALL THERE.....


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*NEW PAGE*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

:biggrin: cant wait for this show


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Mar 24 2007, 06:04 PM~7544522
> *NEW PAGE
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW MOST DEF POST THAT ONE UP ON THE CALENDER


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Q vole Jaime ?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Apr 1 2007, 12:19 PM~7595666
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Apr 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7601765
> *TTT
> *



Whats up *AZTECAS*


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: NOK COME OUT TO O.C CASH PAY OUT HOMIES HOLLA :0


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

ORALE AZTECAS & NOKTURNAL WE WILL BE THERE........ HOPE IT'S O.K TO REPOST CINCO DE MAYO EVENTS AND HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT ON THE BLVD.

RE CAP FOR CINCO DE MAYO IN ORDER OF TIME OF EVENTS....

Impalas Car Club








McCaffrey Center-3601 Pacific Ave. Stockton, Ca 95211
AUTOFEST APPLICATION

Pre-Registration fee $15 for Cars
Pre-Registration fee $10 for Bikes
Registration fee at door $25 for Cars
Registration fee at door $15 for Bikes
PLEASE COMPLETE AND RETURN APPLICATION WITH CHECKS PAYABLE TO: PACIFIC M.E.Ch.A.

PLEASE PRINT:

Name:__________________________________ Age:______Phone: ( ____)______________ 

Address:______________________________City:_______________State:______Zip:______
___ 

Type of Entry (Circle One): Car Truck Bike

Year:____________Make:______________________Model:___________________ 

Club Affiliation:_____________________________Vehicle Nickname:________________________ 

Electricity? Yes No

RULES AND REGULATIONS:

LIABILITY H.O.L.D. HARMLESS CLAUSE: M.E.Ch.A., promoters, sponsors, contributors, and the University of the Pacific assume no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of vehicles, and or displays and related items during move-in, show hours, or move-out. The person, organization, and/or exhibitor signing this form, does hereby convenant and agree to release and hold harmless the University of the Pacific from and against any and all liability, loss or damage, the extent permissible by law, to the exhibitor or exhibitors property, arising out of participation in the M.E.Ch.A. Autofest on the University of the Pacific Campus on May 5, 2007.

SECURITY: During move-in, show hours, or move-out, M.E.Ch.A. volunteers will be on site, but this does not ensure against theft or damage. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding entering his/her vehicle into the said event during show hours. All valued display items should be locked up.

PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RELEASE: M.E.Ch.A. reserves the right to photograph, video tape, film, or reproduce in any medium, an entry for any future use at no compensation to entry owner or participant. Upon entering this event, the entrant surrenders all claims. 

SAFETY: All fire regulations must be followed to the letter, or be subject to disqualification and banned from future events. All gas caps must be taped closed. All batteries must be disconnected and terminals post taped. Entrant will be held fully responsible and liable for any damage or injury that may occur from movement of said vehicle.

First come-first serve, space is limited
As an entrant for the M.E.Ch.A. Autofest, I hereby agree to the above stipulations and regulations set forth and fully understand my responsibilities.

Signature:____________________________________________ Date:___________________________ 


Nor-Cal Car Club








BURT AND BIG TONE WILL BE HOSTING THERE FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC FOR NORCAL-RIDAHZ CAR CLUB AT BEARD PARK IN MODESTO CA. ON CINCO DE MAYO (5/5/07) BRING YOUR RIDES AND FAMILY AND ENJOY A GREAT DAY WITH FOOD, NON-ALCHOLIC BEVERAGES, GAMES AND MUSIC AND PLEASE NO COLORS AND NO DRAMA JUST A FUN DAY AT THE PARK FOR INFO YOU CAN CALL BURT AT (209)529-1836 OR BIG TONE (916)583-1972 .


SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

COME TO SAC & SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT

WITH AZTECAS


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

ITS ON OUR CALENDER


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SOCIOS will be l there


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what day is this going to be on??????????????????????/


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

june 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its going 2 be off da fu ing chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ill see if we can make it up there


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:biggrin: T T T :yes:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Mar 1 2007, 06:12 PM~7384886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

NOK YOU HOMIES COMING OUT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 20 2007, 10:37 PM~7740485
> *ill see if we can make it up there
> *


U GOT JOKES F UCKER. :biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

looking forward to ur 1st pow wow!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@May 1 2007, 10:52 PM~7816293
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Apr 30 2007, 12:59 AM~7800997
> *U GOT JOKES F UCKER. :biggrin:
> *


you want me up there two weeks in a row im just going to have to stay at your house for a week


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 4 2007, 09:30 AM~7833897
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 4 2007, 08:30 AM~7833897
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ZACATECAS NOK (May 9, 2007)

WAZ UP NOK MODESTO, TRYING TO GET SOME MEMBERS FROM L.A TOGETHER FOR THE BBQ.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 14 2007, 03:06 PM~7901952
> *TTT
> *



Para arriba :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

TTT  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think im gonna have to make this with the lac but one question

is there any entry fee or is it all free?


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 20 2007, 01:47 PM~7941507
> *i think im gonna have to make this with the lac but one question
> 
> is there any entry fee or is it all free?
> *


 COME ON DOWN THERE IS NO ENTRY FEE, ITS ALL FREE!!!!!!!! FIRST COME FIRST SERVED LIMITED PARKING FOR ABOUT 100 RIDES SOME GET THERE EARLY.... U DONT WANT TO MISS IT..


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

i SENT A E MAIL TO THE ADDRESSES ON THE FLYER...TRYING TO FIND OUT IF U GOT VENDORS SPACES OR IS IT 1ST COME & IF THERES SPACE?? :uh:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

2 wks and counting see you all there!!!!!   :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

T^TT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ragz 2 envy will be there fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ALMOST HERE JUST A FEW DAYS LEFT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lets keep it on top


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ITS JUST A FEW DAYS TILL SHOWTIME




CANT WAIT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 29 2007, 01:30 PM~8000909
> *ragz 2 envy will be there fa sho  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL SHIT... SEE YOU GUYS TERE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: BRING SOME SHADE, THIS PARK IS NEW AND THERE IS NO BIG TREES.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do u guys think that if i leave modesto at about 11 i will still have a spot to get in??


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

ROLL CALL TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

DONT BE MAD


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

GOOD LUCK YOU GUYS WISH I COULD GO --BUT IM STILL SICK


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Props to Nokturnal and Aztecas for a great picnic today. Great food and cool spot to kick it. Thanks!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

sounds like everyone had a good time, i wish i could have been there, but my cousin sisters stanislaus graduation was today, and i had to be there, it sucked though, would of been nice to be eating carna asada, drinking beers, and smoking blunts, maybe next time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where r da pics?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of pictures, I showed up late.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

food was great, park was nice and overall u guys did a good job i enjoyed myself


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOU SUPPORT YESTERDAY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, I NOW I DID. LOL. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME TROUGH , HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR..... GOT TO GO STREET LOWS GATE IS ALMOST OPEN.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jun 3 2007, 05:34 AM~8031917
> *JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOU SUPPORT YESTERDAY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, I NOW I DID. LOL. THANKS TO  ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME TROUGH  , HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR..... GOT TO GO STREET LOWS GATE IS ALMOST OPEN.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Pictures !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

uffin: 

I want to say thanks to all the people who showed up. It was nice to see all of you and meet new people. Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*PICS ARE UP SO ENJOY*

AZTECAS & NOKTURNAL PICNIC PICSZ


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

GREAT JOB ON THE BBQ HOMIE'S :thumbsup: 

It was nice talking with everyone and thanks for showing us a good time......really looking forward to next year :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jun 4 2007, 07:52 AM~8037725
> *GREAT JOB ON THE BBQ HOMIE'S :thumbsup:
> 
> It was nice talking with everyone and thanks for showing us a good time......really looking forward to next year :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME. AND WE WILL BE DOING THIS NEXT YEAR AGAIN, FOR SURE.... THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMMING DOWN AND SHARING A NICE DAY OF FAMILY, FRIENDS AND FOOOODDDD........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8038109
> *WE ARE GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME. AND WE WILL BE DOING THIS NEXT YEAR AGAIN, FOR SURE.... THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMMING DOWN AND SHARING A NICE DAY OF FAMILY, FRIENDS AND FOOOODDDD........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go to work lol lol


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

thank everyone that came out 4 the bbq!!!!!!! from the A , and everyone involved. see u next year!!!


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: had a good time cant wait till next year to take that tug a war title lol


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

we will gladly accept that challange :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------

